# Scirocco...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_official_picture.php?sid=118&page=1

Not the prettiest coupe, but different. The mki Scirocco had perfect wedge shape (of it's time)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The car looks great it is the colour that lets it down


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It's not really a Coupe though, is it.

Shame about the name.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

There's a touch of Fiat something in that front end :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it wont look like that when it comes out. not sure why they are releasing this car as it will destroy sales of the GTI.

Looks like a enlarged puma. Grill is horrid. Colour - kermit puke.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> it wont look like that when it comes out. not sure why they are releasing this car as it will destroy sales of the GTI.
> 
> Looks like a enlarged puma. Grill is horrid. Colour - kermit puke.


think you are right, pic in the sunday mirror and it wasn't like that at all :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It doesn't even look like a coupe to me but a three door hatch.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> It doesn't even look like a coupe to me but a three door hatch.


Like the TT?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > it wont look like that when it comes out. not sure why they are releasing this car as it will destroy sales of the GTI.
> ...


Well those are VW pics. Obviously without the credence of the Sunday Mirror.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't even look like a coupe to me but a three door hatch.
> ...


or the 350z


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


The 350z isn't a coupe.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No it's a Datsun


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It has doors and a hatchback just like the TT.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


True, but it isn't a coupe. The lack of rear seats is the difference... :roll:


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> True, but it isn't a coupe. The lack of rear seats is the difference... :roll:


Not what it says here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup%C3%A9


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > True, but it isn't a coupe. The lack of rear seats is the difference... :roll:
> ...


that'll get him going. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - I don't want to get dragged into a pedants' argument. Giving a 'coupe' a hatch instead of a boot makes it sort of not a coupe (technically), but the TT and the 350Z still LOOK like Coupes. Even if the Z is even less of a coupe than the TT.

Which is my point. I seemed to remember the old Scirocco as being much more raked at the back and more coupe like.

Except going by this picture, it obviously wasn't:










I must have been thinking of the MKII.










AS for Coupes, manufacturers claim that certain cars are (presumably to try and make them sexy, but they're not.

Xsara Coupe
Hyundai Accent Coupe


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A few piccies here:

http://www.tiguan.co.uk/passage/persona ... endocument










Brera anyone?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so they copied the 1series.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sim said:


> A few piccies here:
> 
> http://www.tiguan.co.uk/passage/persona ... endocument
> 
> ...


I quite like the look of that.


----------

